# Agama breeding



## Rednurse (Nov 13, 2010)

We have a male Mwanzae Agama who we have recently witnessed mating with one of our female agama agamas so we are almost certain we have a gravid female but as we have never bred any of our reptiles before we were wondering if anyone had any tips/advice on the following:

1. How long is the gestation period for an agama as we dont want to put any sand boxes in the tank and risk impaction. Also is there any alternatives to sand for the nest box? 

2. Can anyone give us any tips on the incubation i.e temps, duration?

3. As its the first clutch from both the agamas we are not really expecting any success but if a miracle happens How should we house the babies and how long for before we can consider rehoming them?

Again this was not a planned breeding attempt so i apologise for asking so many questions. We thought they were 2 young at the moment to even consider breeding. 

Thanks for any help given :notworthy:


----------

